# What is your favorite subject to paint?



## Bailyg1234 (Dec 30, 2012)

I was just wondering what is your favorite subject to paint? I know we all have one so just share it with me! Mine is people or portraits. What's yours?


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Portraits are what I do mostly but will paint anything!!!


----------



## Bailyg1234 (Dec 30, 2012)

George924 said:


> Portraits are what I do mostly but will paint anything!!!


 Same I will paint anything!


----------



## Susan (Jan 8, 2013)

I am a new artist (four years now). I started with still life because I figured it to be the easiest. This year I am exploring figures!


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Great piece Susan, I would have put some jax in the mix...love that game.


----------



## awesome (Jan 15, 2013)

I have always liked to draw portraits myself, just got into dry brush technique a couple weeks ago and I am hooked. I havn't painted since 2000 and it is definitely my new passion.


----------



## AmandaEck (Jan 18, 2013)

I mainly do abstract artwork. I am also interested in doing cityscape, landsacpe and so on.


----------



## santookri (Oct 18, 2012)

Until now I kind of did various styles, like Abstract, Figurative, Cartoon etc. So I have been mixing things up! From this year, I am planning to concentrate into landscape art. Doing some prep work now and as a nature lover, I think I will enjoy painting this type of art. I might choose this as my concentrated area once I start going! Any suggestions/resources from fellow artists are purely welcome on this.

Visit my art work at:
*http://www.facebook.com/KomarajuSanthosh*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Mostly animals/birds and characters from anime, but I do other things once in a while.


----------



## paintingwithmarc (Jan 20, 2013)

My favourite things to paint are things i struggle with so i can learn to paint better. I try to find paintings that i think will challenge me...if i dont i dont feel ive achieved anything...its just another painting to lye around collecting dust!


----------

